# Trains Through Black Canyon British Columbia Canada



## hollydolly (May 22, 2019)

ooooh this is so lovely... The scenery is to die for.....


----------



## 911 (May 22, 2019)

I love riding the rails. When the kids were growing up, we took a rail vacation every other year. Never been to Canada, but anywhere out west was great. I would like to do one more rail vacation, even up to Canada, which now would be a good time with the exchange rate in our favor.


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2019)

Oh,  HollyDolly,  What a gorgeous  train picture.  Thanks  so much.  I've always  had a thing for trains.
At our home, we had a model  that ran through several rooms. Fun watching it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2019)

Oh you're more than welcome Falcon... I love trains myself, and we're lucky here we can travel on trains whenever we want.. and we will be doing the same next month in Spain, which we love.

911.... I hope you manage to get at least one train trip in again....


----------



## oldman (May 24, 2019)

WOW! Now, that’s a train ride.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2019)

What a long train and such beautiful scenery. I've taken train rides locally during the fall to see the leaves but this is the ultimate train ride.


----------



## oldman (May 25, 2019)

Believe it or not, I found myself looking up AMTRAK fares last night. Prices are good and comparable to plane fares, unless the passenger wants a bed and/or food.


----------

